# Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer



## walltraut (21. Okt. 2009)

HalloTeichfreunde,
ich möchte 2010 in meinem Garten einen kleinen Schwimmteich anlegen. Der Teich soll eine Größe von ca.40m2 haben incl. Schwimmbereich von 3x6 Meter, Wassertefe 2 Meter.

Den Aushub und ggf das mauern werden selbst übernommen.

Nun mein Problem: 
Ich finde  in Hamburg und Umgebung keinenTeichbauer, 
der mir für ca. 20 Tsd € so einen Teich bzw.die Technik bauen kann. 
Das letzte Angebot lag bei 24 Tsd €  ohne Aushub, ohne Mauern.
Kann mir jemand von Euch vieleicht seine Erfahrung mit Teichbauern mitteilen oder mir sagen, ob ich mit meiner Kalkulation zu "naiv" war?


----------



## Iris S. (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo,

wir haben unseren Teich letztes Jahr von einer Firma (Sitz in Neumünster) fertigstellen lassen. Die Fa. baut überwiegend Schwimmteiche und war auch schon in Hamburg tätig.

Wir sind mit unserem Teich sehr zufrieden und es war auch das günstigste Angebot. 

Wenn Du nähere Infos möchtest, schick mir eine PN.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Joachim (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Walltraut,

ich hab die Umfrage gelöscht, da eine Umfrage mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten ala "wer", "wo", "wie" nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## walltraut (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo __ Iris,
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und den Tip.
Kannmst Du mir bite die Adresse oder/und den Namen der Firma nennen, die Euch den Teich gebaut haben?
Hast Du vieleicht auch ein Foto von Eurem Teich?

LG
Walltraut


----------



## walltraut (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Joachim,
danke für die Info und Hilfe.
Ich sehe zwar etwas anders aus als auf meinem Bild, finde es aber trotzdem als "Anfänger" sehr schwer, sich zurecht zu finden.
Die Informationen die auf Euren Seiten sind, habe ich in solchen Mengen in fast keinem Forum gesehen.(positiv gesagt)
"Geduldigkeit ist dann auch nicht jedes Schafes erste Tugend."
LG
Waltraut


----------



## Iris S. (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Walltraut,

die Adresse vom Teichbauer habe ich Dir per PN geschickt.

Bilder von unserem Teich findest Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19260

LG
__ Iris


----------



## wertvoll001 (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

hallo walltraut

ich habe mal gehört das man bei www.myhammer.de sollche anfragen einstellen kann. das habe ich auch vor kurzen in einen bericht gesehen 
( im Fernsehen ), wie die so einen schwimmteich gabaut haben. der sah echt hammer mäßig aus.

gruß lutz

hoffe das du damit erfolg hast. und bitte, die bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## walltraut (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, such einen Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Lutz,
danke für Deine Hilfe, habe aber mit My Hammer so meine Probleme gehabt.
Am Anfang des Jahres habe ich mit meinem Nachbarn 15 Bäume fällen wollen und eine Ausschreibung bei My Hammer eingegeben. Hatte ein super Angebot und alles war toll gemacht, nur sind wir zu Schluß leider auf ca. 20 qm Äste und Reisig liegengeblieben, die wir dann zu Ostern verbrennen konnten. 
Die Firma hattte Pleite gemacht und gesagt, dass sie gar nicht bei uns waren. ???
Vieleicht finde ich ja eine Fachfirma die nur Schwimmteiche baut und auch zuverlässig ist, ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Gruß

Rolf (Walltraut)


----------

